# How to clean underside of bonnet



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

As the title says, any good ideas how to do this without taking it off?
I just thought of covering the engine bay with a sheet and then blasting the under side of the bonnet with the Karcher and some soapy water.

Any better ideas anyone?

Warren


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Warren,
I did mine recently and used concentrated washing -up liquid on a sponge and a jug of water which cut through all the grime easily 8) wouldn't fancy using a pressure washer on it in case it knackered anything electrical in the engine bay :roll: 
Nick.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A lot will depend if you the underside is lacquered or not


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Hi Warren,
> I did mine recently and used concentrated washing -up liquid on a sponge and a jug of water which cut through all the grime easily 8) wouldn't fancy using a pressure washer on it in case it knackered anything electrical in the engine bay :roll:
> Nick.


It's not that bad TBH and i don't think there'd be an issue with electrics etc as the engine bay would be covered.
I did think of a bucket and sponge but was hoping for a quicker fix than that :lol:



YELLOW_TT said:


> A lot will depend if you the underside is lacquered or not


Not sure, it seems to have a matt finish though :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If it is a matt finish then it will not be lacquered mine are both the same beat thing I found to clean them with was neat Virisol ans anything else would not remove the dirt or would remove the paint as well as the dirt


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I use AutoGlym's engine cleaner on the under side of my bonnet every time I clean the engine bay as it takes away any greasy or oily deposit's and leaves it looking spotless. Just work it in with a clean paintbrush and hose it off and all the muck will come off. I also do the top of the wings along where the washer bottle cap sits as a lot of dirt builds up there and it removes the lot and does not harm the paint work.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_255222


----------

